# feeding shetlands



## gambler (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, do any of you feed your ponies alfalfa? I am sold on the Omega Horseshine, so i am sure my new guy will be getting that. What about grain? He will be ridden alot




and learn to drive also.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 8, 2008)

Because we also dairy farm, and what we raise for the cows is alfalfa, yes I feed my ponies alfalfa. When feeding alfalfa most of them are not on grain - just a rational balancing supplement designed to be fed with alfalfa.


----------



## gambler (Jan 8, 2008)

Lewella said:


> Because we also dairy farm, and what we raise for the cows is alfalfa, yes I feed my ponies alfalfa. When feeding alfalfa most of them are not on grain - just a rational balancing supplement designed to be fed with alfalfa.






I am glad, cause that is what I always fed our ponies with no problems, but the lady we bought Bullet from says it can give them founder easy.By the way



your ponies are very pretty.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you!

I've never had one founder on alfalfa - but I have had one founder on fresh spring grass!


----------



## crponies (Jan 8, 2008)

My ponies do get some alfalfa. I think they are in better condition when fed some alfalfa as opposed to straight grass hay. Lewella, do you feed yours only alfalfa at times?


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 9, 2008)

We also feed straight alfalfa to all ours, they do get supplements as well.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 9, 2008)

As for hay, we feed a orchord grass / alfalfa mix hay, it is about a 50/50 mix. Its very soft and the horses like it.

I have the ponies right now on Purina Strategy grain, i just got them switched over to that last week when i brought a gelding home who was on Strategy, i liked the look of the grain and im putting the other shetlands/show horses on that.

I've found the shetlands are easier keepers then the minis to be honest, i know some find that they are harder to keep as they are so active, but, i have three shetlands in the barn right now and i've found the complete opposite with all three of mine



.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 9, 2008)

crponies said:


> My ponies do get some alfalfa. I think they are in better condition when fed some alfalfa as opposed to straight grass hay. Lewella, do you feed yours only alfalfa at times?


There have been many years when they've been on straight alfalfa and as long as they get a ration balancer they do well and look great!


----------



## Ashley (Jan 12, 2008)

> I've found the shetlands are easier keepers then the minis to be honest, i know some find that they are harder to keep as they are so active, but, i have three shetlands in the barn right now and i've found the complete opposite with all three of mine .


Somebody forgot to tell Kuzco he is supposed to be an easy keeper........hes easy to keep alright, with LOTS of food he does fine!


----------



## maranatha minis (Jan 13, 2008)

What about alfafa pellets? I have been told I gave my minis to much and it caused diarhea (sp). Can u feed the pellets to the ponies straight, i put into their grain now, about a handul.


----------

